# Norsk tegnsett i Gentoo/Sparc64

## Cefwyn

Har noen en keymap (for console) jeg kan bruke for et Sun Type 6 norsk tastatur ? 

Jeg prøvde med keymappen for Sun Type 4 keyboardet men æøå ble helt tullete og hvis jeg trykte på Ctrl så gikk caps-lock av og på (litt upraktisk i lengden   :Confused:   )

Alle gode ideer og tips er velkomne

-Cefwyn

----------

## Luguber

Jeg bruker bare.: 

```
loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/no-latin1.map.gz
```

 på mitt Silicon Graphics tastatur. Men Sun er vel noe annerledes. Jeg tror egentlig bare du får redigere keymap fila og bare bytte ut ctrl med capslock.. eller som andre normale mennesker, fjerne caps-lock  :Smile: 

-Luguber

----------

## Cefwyn

Takk for forslaget  :Smile:  Provde det men det eneste som skjedde var at jeg ikke kunne skrive i det hele tatt *ler*

If at first you don't succeed, try try again  :Wink: 

----------

## Luguber

Jeg tror det greieste er å bruke Type4 keymapen, hvis du bare endrer fila så du får 'æøå'. Med kommandoen 'showkey' får du vite hva de forskjellige scankodene er for de forskjellige tastene, ut fra det kan du redigere din egen konfig. Hvis jeg husker riktig så er det bare å pakke ut fila.

```
gzip -d /usr/share/keymaps/sun/sunt4-no-latin1.map.gz
```

Hvis du bare forandrer så caps-lock oppfører seg så tror jeg egentlig du er på god vei. Det at 'æøå' ser tullete ut kommer egentlig av konsoll-fonten. konsollfonten bytter du med setfont, jeg aner derimot ikke hva som er et godt valg der men /usr/share/consolefonts/cp850-8x8.psfu.gz kan vel brukes, tipper jeg.

Jeg anbefaler at du lagrer alt du holder på med før du tester ut dette  :Smile: 

Mvh.

-Luguber

----------

## Cefwyn

Takk for tipset/hjelpen. Nå har jeg fine æ/ø/å tegn på console. Kom fra til at lat9w-12 var en grei font å bruke. Takker så mye for hjelpa

-Michel

----------

